# A little nervous and would like guidance



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

There is a 15 year old maltese that was abandoned. He is blind,deaf and incontinet ( opps hope I spelled that right) they have named him Albert!! All the rescues are so full but are trying to find him a foster. In the mean time the shelter has called me, and will be talking to the superviser on Monday with more details to see if I can foster even if its short term!!! I would like some guidance on if I do get him, what do you do with a senior that has his ailments????? I know the number one thing is to give hime lots and lots of love!! But I need tips please:wub: I just hope we can show him what life is like with love:wub:

This is Albert!!!! I cant bear the fact of him being in the shelter!!! I want to just hug and protect him!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope you realize that this is not going to be short term. Dogs in his condition are hard to place. Not only is he 15 years old but he has medical conditions that most people can't or don't want to put up with. Sad for the little guy. What quality of life does he have left ? :smcry:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

That's so nice of you! Your going to end up keeping him for a while, cause you love animals and your gonna love him.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> I hope you realize that this is not going to be short term. Dogs in his condition are hard to place. Not only is he 15 years old but he has medical conditions that most people can't or don't want to put up with. Sad for the little guy. What quality of life does he have left ? :smcry:


Please dont think I would give him up, if he couldnt find a home!!! I just told my three that this is their long lost Grandpa!!! Janine Please I will take care of this baby!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just need some guidence from SM for how to handle Albert if I get chosen to Foster!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, he definitely may end up being a "forever foster," but bless you if you do decide to take him in... I can't imagine a better place for him than with you :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a friend who has a blind 15 year old lab. You need to speak to him as you approach and let his nose find your hand. The fact that he is also deaf makes it even more difficult, but you need to make sure that he is not startled. You have a lot of experience with special needs dogs. I think the most important thing is to be very gentle with him.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Janene, you have such a huge heart! :wub:
Poor little guy - who could abandon him at this stage of his life.

My Lhasa Buddy is deaf. We think he is around 12 (he is adopted and has lived with us for about 2 years). I have found some good info to help him on this site:
DDEAF, Who We Are

Buddy is also starting to have trouble seeing due to cataracts, but he isn't blind yet. I think the challenge is going to be making Albert feel safe when he can't see or hear you and isn't used to his surroundings. Can you set up a small area for him, so that he can learn his way around just that space? A bigger space might overwhelm him.

There is a yahoo group for people who have dogs who are both deaf and blind. I bet they could help alot.
blind-deaf-dogs : For dogs that are both Blind and Deaf

You are so good to do this. I think elderly dogs mostly need the same thing all dogs need - lots of love and a little patience. As long as they aren't in any pain, they can have a good quality of life and I bet he will be happy to have some love and attention. Albert has hit the jackpot! He gets to be part of the Fab Four!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*When will you know if you will foster????*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am waiting for a phone call on Monday from the supervisor, to discuss everything!

I am a little nervous, cus if Albert needs meds.............. how am I going to afford it!!! Its bad enough the cost of heart meds etc!!!! I am just scared and excited at the same time!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I am waiting for a phone call on Monday from the supervisor, to discuss everything!
> 
> I am a little nervous, cus if Albert needs meds.............. how am I going to afford it!!! Its bad enough the cost of heart meds etc!!!! I am just scared and excited at the same time!


The rescue will typically pay for the medications of a foster.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maltese manica said:


> Please dont think I would give him up, if he couldnt find a home!!! I just told my three that this is their long lost Grandpa!!! Janine Please I will take care of this baby!!!


Ok, as long as you know what you are getting yourself into it's fine. Your dogs might be of help because Albert could follow them by scent (since he does not see or hear). I think the hard part will be incontinence. What about the vet bills, who is going to pay for them ? You already know vet bills are not cheap with Babinka. But you already had her and it is your responsibility to care for her. Not the same with Albert.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maltese manica said:


> I am waiting for a phone call on Monday from the supervisor, to discuss everything!
> 
> I am a little nervous, cus if Albert needs meds.............. how am I going to afford it!!! Its bad enough the cost of heart meds etc!!!! I am just scared and excited at the same time!


I read this AFTER my previous post. So you already thought about this. You have to take a lot of things in consideration before you are getting yourself involved. Even if the rescue organization is going to pay for some things, if you are like me, you are going to pay for a lot of other things. On a side note, he is already 15, he is not going to live for ever and with his incontinence problem I don't think he will live a lot longer. So maybe for 6 months or a year you will be able to afford it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you for considering helping this poor old boy, Janene. You have a heart of gold and he would be sooo lucky to live out the rest of his life with you.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

A deaf and blind Maltese rescue comes to the dog park. He's a foster, but nobody wants him. He lives with 3 other small dogs. His nose still works great, and that's how he gets around. His whiskers are not trimmed short, he uses those for guidance too. If this little guy leaks urine, use a belly band with a pad.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are so sweet willing to take in another dog. I do know that you already have one baby who has health issues that you are already dealing with. I would be concerned that with two sick little ones may be overwhelming. The other thing that comes to mind is this may turn out to be expensive. You have a lot to think about. I am sure you will come to the right decision.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If I were going to be taking on a dog like Albert....

I'd get a large xpen, that would be just his..... I'd put a bed, pee pads, food, water, toys.... Those links someone provided will be helpful.

Make sure his things stay in the same place always. So you can't move his bed around. Which is why I recommend his own xpen.

I'd think you need to rely on his sense of smell. So something that smells yummy that you can hold out to him when you are going to pick him up, so he comes to associate that smell with you picking him up.

Invest in dog diapers....so you don't have to worry about it.

And I'd say when you are home, carry him in a sling most of the time.

He's 15 years old... probably won't find a furever home. You will be his guardian angel until his time comes to go to the Bridge. So..... love him. Hold him....

Your others will understand you carrying him around. They will be kind about it.

Any interaction with the others, make sure it's supervised.

He'll be like a newborn basically.... always held or in his "crib".

Bless you for doing this if you decide to....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is his incontenance just urinary? If so you can get him a belly band.I use baby diapers cut down to fit the band, that way if he does pee, it will wick the moisture away if you happen to not catch it right away.
We did that with a foster we had and it kept him from getting any issues with moisture...since he leaked gradually,we'd check him every 2 hours or less depending on when the others had to potty.
Other than watching his diet, he might sleep a lot and want to be left alone. My one older foster just loved to be with us... so we put "man pants" a belly band on him so he could be on the couch and sleep with all of us..
It helped we had other fluffs so he could follow by scent too.
It can be challenging to foster a senior but also rewarding knowing you're making his waning years golden for him...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the great tips! We will soon see on Monday. On the post it looks like there is another lady that wants him so we will soon see what happens! But in the end I just hope all works out for this sweet little guy whether it be with me or that other lady!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

He will need a nice pen with potty pads where he can feel safe. Maybe belly bands? You might need some gates for your kitchen so he can have more freedom at times. Keep a mop and Lysol handy. it will take him some time to learn his way around and how to respond to movement and shadows. Certainly he will soak up the love and attention. What a great gift to give this boy a loving retirement home!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm on my way up to visit Albert and bringing him a blanket treats and a teddy bear


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> I'm on my way up to visit Albert and bringing him a blanket treats and a teddy bear


That's so cool, maybe you can get some piccies with you too! It's good to know people love these little ones...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep us updated on sweet little Albert!! And take pictures if you can :wub:


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

How could anyone abandon him, I just don't get that at all, how would they like to be abandoned....sorry this just rubbed me the wrong way, maybe cuz Yoshie is still fresh in my mind and I would do anything to have him again.

Bless you for wanting to give him a home whether it be permanent or foster, either way it shows you care, more than the one who abandoned him


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Janene you are so sweet. Rotten people for abandoning him.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So Albert is at my home he was looked at by my vet! Has a heart arrhythmia need all his teeth pulled etc! The animal shelter found a rescue to take him but he's staying at my house for tonight! Beautiful baby he is!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will take pics he needs a bath tonight as he is covered with flea dirt! But he's so sweet but the shelter said at least he can get the care from the rescue


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He loves the blanket and being held and rocked to sleep


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless you sweet girl! Albert can feel your love, I'm sure!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so fantastic.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Rescue group coming tonight to my house to pick him up!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Rescue group coming tonight to my house to pick him up!


You have such a kind heart. I am glad the rescue will find a nice foster for him to live out his life.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Mary called from the rescue! Tomorrow might be better for her to come! We are going to chat more tonight! Mean time have him a bath lots of dirt! Here's a pic of Albert


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww you sweet boy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is very sweet looking.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Bless your heart for doing this. You're an angel. I think there's a special place in Heaven for people who take care of the elderly & sick, including fluffy ones. I would enjoy taking care of one too. Our Pom was such a sweetheart and started losing his vision and hearing before he passed away at 15. That's been a few years ago and I still miss him so. I just hope you'll be ok when he passes because I know you're going to get attached to him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

He's adorable and so innocent looking.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to miss him so much! He sleeping beside all of us in bed! You can tell he needs medical care! I wish I can win the lottery and fix him! I love him!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

He is so precious. Thanks for helping him :grouphug:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Janene you have such a loving and caring heart. Albert is such a sweetie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Albert! I'm so happy you stepped in!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well no sleep just kept an eye on him. He is such a little lamb! Mary should be here soon and I'm already crying like a boob! But at least he will be in good hands and receive the medical treatment he needs


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Albert is gone and I'm just in tears! Mary said she will keep in touch


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Janene, you are an Earth Angel. Albert looks like such a sweetheart.

I often think about all the fancy things we buy for our fluff babies ... and, yet the most important thing that they want ... is to feel love both physically and emotionally. You mentioned that he loves the blanket and being held while being rocked to sleep ... that says it all. He feels the physical and emotional love coming from you.

I will never understand how anyone can just abandon these precious fluff babies. Thank you, Janene, for all the tender loving care you give to these little ones.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*So many people love the little cute fluff puppies and the cute adult dogs...but then when they start to get older and get physical problems and really need our love, that's when they abandon them. I don't get it!! Isn't this supposed to be a lifelong commitment. I can't imagine giving up Mia because she becomes old. ****, I'm old and she takes care of me now...LOL I hope I'm still around to lavish all the love and care I can on her as she gets older.*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Albert is gone and I'm just in tears! Mary said she will keep in touch


Don't be in tears. Albert's medical needs will be taken care of and Mary will show him love, she would not do this if he did not love these little ones. I know that you will miss him, and you make his life so much better by getting him out of the shelter. You were an angel to him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for helping little Albert!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Mary called from the rescue! Tomorrow might be better for her to come! We are going to chat more tonight! Mean time have him a bath lots of dirt! Here's a pic of Albert



He is cute!! Doesn't look like a senior :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hugs to you Janene! It will be OK.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well yesterday I was crying so hard for my little Albert! and at that moment Mary messaged me with pics of Albert!! Looks like he is doing ok..................... I just think he is so sweet and am very happy that he will be taken care of! Im alot better today, as I had alot of things going on and plus the lack of sleep never help LOL!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bless you for helping him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a sweet little guy. Glad you were there to help him.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Did A Great Job. Bless You**
*Nickee**


----------

